# old light bulb display



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

RICK BOYD said:


> and why are other peoples photos being deleted so I can't see them


I can assure you that it's nothing we did on this end. There are a couple ways to post pictures; either upload them here or link to them. Often times, when a person links to a photo, and the photo gets moved or the link goes dead for any of a number of reasons, the photo will no longer appear. I suspect this may be the situation you've experienced. We don't delete photos on our end unless it was a **** or something like that.


----------



## RICK BOYD (Mar 10, 2008)

*fire fox is the bad guy*

When I use fire fox to log on I have problems 
when I use Internet Explorer ,MSN I don't
this also happens with tripod.com my webpage host 
firefox is loaded with too much protection I guess




MDShunk said:


> I can assure you that it's nothing we did on this end. There are a couple ways to post pictures; either upload them here or link to them. Often times, when a person links to a photo, and the photo gets moved or the link goes dead for any of a number of reasons, the photo will no longer appear. I suspect this may be the situation you've experienced. We don't delete photos on our end unless it was a **** or something like that.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

That should tell you a little about M$ explorer. Firefox may just not have the correct plugins. I dont use IE for anything. I dont use firefox either though, but that is just preference - not because it is a bad product.


~Matt


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Cool displays! The only really old bulb I have came from the original Stock Exchange building by Louis Sullivan. Can't remember the exact year, but pre-1900. Given to me by the Chicago city historian. The bulb still works too! Only fired it up once on my buddy's variac but it still is pretty neat to look at.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I have 2 mazda bulbs new in the box. Found them in an old hotel from around 1910-15.


----------

